# Depersonalization FULL Recovery. Read MY STORY.



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

-


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

wow....you can't just tell us on here which would be the right thing to do.

I'll tell you one thing, if you make a book and expect people to buy it, its not going to happen.

Come on man that was the worst recovery post... No one obtained any valuable information from this.


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

At least give us some info about your recovery before asking people to blindly purchase it.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't understand why is the worst recovery post ever. You have here a story of recovery, it shouldn't be a success by itself?
My history is totaly true, and I lived with dp about three years. I also truly had fully recovered.

And I am not asking you to buy it, I also said that the site is under construction, I will put more useful information there.

Even I didn't bought this ebook, the site doesn't have suficient information , I know that. 
I just feel so happy of done the book that I wanted to share.

This book contains the method that WORKED FOR ME (and worked for another people.
I don't go on many stuff, like what are the best nature pills, etc. No. 
I just tell HOW I RECOVERED, and others, recovered.

There are Online programs like Linden Method but it is not only focused on DP, it is about anxiety on general. And even I don't know if the Mr.Linden suffered from DP.
My book is about DP only.
And I am not a doctor, BUT I have the knowlodge from who really suffered from this and tried everything to recovery.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrads on recovery man. I just think it's cheap to say ur recovered and just leave it at that. You obviously came to this site to get help and now when you are given the power to help others you screw us over and expect us to buy something that may or may not work.

P.S. Did Harris Harrington put you up to this?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Its a crap recovery post because you didnt mention anything on HOW you recovered.

Don't get me wrong, its great that you recovered. But usually when people recover they dont just say "I recovered, figure it out on your own". They make detailed steps that they followed to help them on the road to recovery.

All you said is you recovered, thats it. I guess it gives people a little bit of hope, but without steps on "HOW" you recovered, its really just a tease.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

It's like going to a doctor and the doctor saying "I know how to help you, but figure it out on your own"...


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

You need to pay for the information on how he recovered


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Corier said:


> I swore to myself that would force to resolve this and that in the future would help as many people as I could.


For some money


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Corier, do you see how everyone here is a little bit pissed off? Does that not tell you anything?

Sure I might be acting like a dick, but if I were you I would re-do your post so that WE KNOW HOW you recovered to we could apply it to ourselves.

This post opened my eyes when I first say the title, and instantly became a slap in the face.

Don't be an idiot and do the right thing


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Reborn said:


> Congrads on recovery man. I just think it's cheap to say ur recovered and just leave it at that. You obviously came to this site to get help and now when you are given the power to help others you screw us over and expect us to buy something that may or may not work.
> 
> P.S. Did Harris Harrington put you up to this?


The website design is very similiar to Harris Harrington's website. lol


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

As long as you don't have to pay for it.

Personally I'd don think you can say "full" or "permanent" recovery until you've lived the rest of your life&#8230;


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

You have to BUY your program?!?! Are you fucking kidding me?

No one will buy this... No one.

If your actually gonna make a program to sell then straight up go.fuck.yourself.

I'm pissed off.

But just remember, no one will buy this, were not stupid


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Corier,
If there is one thing i'm sure, is that the one who have really known DP and recovered will never sell "the solution"!
Me, i would share my story with pleasure cause i know this terrible feeling and wouldn't sell an ebook for 10,99 $!!!!!
What did you expect here?? Im disappointed...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I have to say that it's encouraging to read another recovery post. I've has dp for about 2 years and 2 months and I think I am in the long home stretch but most days I am still scared it won't ever completely go away. It is so encouraging to hear from another person who completely recovered. Thank you for posting that.

I have to agree with everyone else though, it's not cool to ask people to buy a book on how you recovered. Don't try to profit off of your own or anyone else's suffering. If you knew this place lacked hope, you should be the one to bring the hope, for free.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

Absolute crap.

People who have their entire idea of self shattered, who see the real world crumble and disappear around them, who essentially die whilst still being alive, and then emerge to make a quick dollar are fucking impostors. All of us know that we don't want anyone experiencing this, and I would NEVER ever put a fucking price on anything that might help others, even if its just hope. Anyone else who doesn't think like this is a fucking impostor. Do you think we're fucking stupid--we're basically geniuses who don't want to be geniuses. We see too much of the world, we are not stupid, we are the opposite.

Now get fucked. If you want to make a dollar, go do door to door sales or some shit.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

brianjones said:


> Absolute crap.
> 
> People who have their entire idea of self shattered, who see the real world crumble and disappear around them, who essentially die whilst still being alive, and then emerge to make a quick dollar are fucking impostors. All of us know that we don't want anyone experiencing this, and I would NEVER ever put a fucking price on anything that might help others, even if its just hope. Anyone else who doesn't think like this is a fucking impostor. Do you think we're fucking stupid--we're basically geniuses who don't want to be geniuses. We see too much of the world, we are not stupid, we are the opposite.
> 
> Now get fucked. If you want to make a dollar, go do door to door sales or some shit.


^ Agreed. Corier better come back with a "real" recovery story or he can go fuk himself


----------



## Nico111 (Apr 8, 2011)

Corier,

As you can see, we are more than skeptical.
So i propose you one thing. Like no one will buy your ebook, send for who wants (by mail) your book and each person who will recover after
reading it will send you not 10,99 $ but 50!!
I promess i 'll do it.
I saw on your website you're sure that your book will recover all of us so you don't take risk right?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Huggy Bear said:


> Come on folks, cut the guy some slack. 10.99 is a real steal, a bloody bargain when compared to all the money we have wasted on vitamins, drugs and various other BS.
> 
> Hence, I bought the book. There is nothing new in there, but that doesn't mean it's wrong what he writes. His gist is that DP is a thought habit fueled by anxiety and that we can break that habit by moving out of our comfort zone and do the things we know we should be doing (socializing, etc.).
> 
> ...


Cut him some slack? You think we should have to be charged on our suffering? I did buy the book Overcoming Depersonalization, because it was written by a psychiatrist. This guy doesn't even give a thorough explanation about his program at all...


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

First of all I am happy for see people who are talking about this. I see most of you have energy to recovery.
I am not saying you are VICTIM, the truth is that DP is annoying. I know what is it. Again you can see my old posts here no the fórum, I really went trought this.

I was extremely addicted to the Internet to read articles, stories, and especially THIS FORUM. This forum was for me almost like a drug, every day I came here to see and read stories to try to understand.
And it's a terrible habit. The feelings of anxiety created by reading something like that aggravate the DP, whereas reading somethnig positive like recovery storys of deases it is more useful. It is YOUR OWN responsibility to bear this in mind at all times, if there is a story on this forum of "Feeling Bad" and "Totaly recovered!" you have to read the totaly recovered. Be wary of reading the full text of these negative storys, it may aggravate your condition.
If you look at DP forums and posts stick maninly to reading the positive posts, and remember: *DP IS TEMPORARY. *
Even if you buy my book or not, *YOU WILL RECOVERY.*

*Huggy Bear , do you want a refund? I give you a refund of your money, no problem.*

I am not trying to make money with your DP.
I give you something valuable, and on exchange to get some money. Different mindset.

The first thing I want is to help you, but you know what? Since I am member here, I saw so many people that doesn't force themselfs to resolve this situation.
That's right, SO many people WHO stay on the comfort zone.
Probably many read read read read read read medical articles, bla bla bla, but the MOST important thing to do they don't do: ACT.

You have to challenge yourself to change, there is one thing. This shit doesn't magically disappears through a "magic pill". Only through own internal changes, a change of thinking.

I tell you one thing, WHO REALLY want to know my STORY, CONTACT ME here on forum. 
Don't BUY my book.
I share with you all I know, and all I have written on the book.

If you are really interested on recovery, you will talk with me, and here we see the difference in who really wants change and is willing to act. And AGAIN YOU DON'T NEED TO BUY MY BOOK.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

And there is something psychologically scientifically proven.
If we pay for something, we value that thing. And if we do not use when we pay, we feel guilty, like buying a book or a tool we'll probably give use of what we acquire. 
It is precisely for this reason that I don't just post here in the forum the book, because I know that most would see as "just one more topic".
If you pay for something we probably use it. Nobody likes to lose money.
Anda gain It is only possible fully recover acting.

The same goes for self-help books. I bought HUNDREDS of self-help books. But that really works ONLY if we act.
Is the same thing the people that are overweight, want to lose weight but do not diet or exercice.

And YOU have to understand that DP is not a single disease.
*EVEN if it was, EVEN*! Myself and so many people had fully recovered!
Stop to try understanding that, what is or what is not!

What I want from this book is to give the clues that have to be acted upon.

And the book is small because each story is a story, how a "patient" recovered is different for another patient. I tried to put the things that are ONLY essencial.


----------



## Tagaxa (Aug 25, 2007)

Huggy , that's the all solution!

You have right, even all the books about Depression, all of them say the same. Because the BASIC solution is all the same, Good nutrion will help, Exercice will help but the techniques/the way we approach the problem can be different from each one of us.
Like Dale Carnegie said "Every art has only a few principles and has many techniques."

And I know it's true that what you said, probably this book is not for some guys, maybe they are not "ready" for this.
It's like the alchoolic steps, you have to move on every step each at the time to go next.

And in my book I explain the basics and the technique I used myself, and many people I knew did too!

As I said for me the major thing was to substitue old habits do new habits, as I say on my book, removing things in my life, like removing TV and internet from my bedroom to FORCE MY SELF ACT!
The HOLE solution is to ACT! EVEN WITH FEAR.
And I try with my book to give you all that courage.

Look we all know that on medical groups, DP is now finnaly being talked. Some years ago was considerated just "pure anxiety". It's true that is a son of anxiety, but is not only that. It is so many things that create the bubble.
But as we going living, and forcing ourself to grow and with courage, we starting to understand why this happened.

Don't try to understand this sitting and thinking, thinking, thinking, thinking, thinking, about this obsessively. Because DP is too an obsessive tought.
You only will understand acting.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Hence, I bought the book. There is nothing new in there, but that doesn't mean it's wrong what he writes. His gist is that DP is a thought habit fueled by anxiety and that we can break that habit by moving out of our comfort zone and do the things we know we should be doing (socializing, etc.).

but if you're selling a book that has no new or unique information.......that seems a bit scammy to me......if it tells a personal detailed story along with it ok, but if it's nothing more then a summary of whats been posted here........


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

I knew it. DP is just anxiety!

fucking thought habit.


----------



## feDE (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know what the problem is..

your post is great, thank you for sharing and thank you for writing a book. I know that who have suffered from dp is not here to speculate on it. Everyone here know how much it can be terrible, so we should be more cohesive between us! 
So, big up for who is recovered and wants to share his experience with us. 
I hope one day me and everyone here will can do the same!

Bye.


----------



## va2 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just want to say that playing with people having a hard time in life and giving them hope one change for money is very sad.


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

Corier how effective/useful do you think this ebook is?

Like let's say 100 people buy this book, how many do you think will able to say "yes this book has helped me significantly in coping/recovering my depersonalisation disorder", how many do you think will give a good review and reccommend the book to others suffering with dp? Because it sounds like its just filled with ideas we already know and have practiced so we would be getting ripped off.

And why do you feel the need/right to be selling it for €11? Do you need the money? Do you not have a job? because it just looks like a classic online scam making easy money out of people desperate for a sense of normality, just to be perfectly honest.


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Throwing my two cents in... why not offer the book for free, and ask for donations if it helped? I agree that this all looks a little sleazy. Scam or not, it looks like one for sure, and most people will be turned off by that... people who might be helped by what you have to say. I might blindly buy a book by an established author or known professional, but you have to build some credibility first.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

feDE said:


> I don't know what the problem is..
> 
> your post is great, thank you for sharing and thank you for writing a book. I know that who have suffered from dp is not here to speculate on it. Everyone here know how much it can be terrible, so we should be more cohesive between us!
> So, big up for who is recovered and wants to share his experience with us.
> ...


No offense but how do you NOT see what the problem is? He is charging people like you on your suffering. He isn't a doctor, psychiatrist, author or anything. He is telling you that DP is temporary and possible to recover. Yes, we know that. But he is not explaining HOW to recover and with out those important tools, how would this be useful to you? He can tell me that he's "recovered", and I'm proud for him and it is inspiring that he did that. Someone else mentioned that everything in his book is most likely on this site, which I bet theres better information on this site than in his book, and this site is not charging us.

And I'm not trying to bash on him but it sounds like his English is pretty bad so I also wonder if the grammar would be like that in his book. I'm sorry but you SHOULD NOT charge people. If we could get this book for free and it DID recover me of everything, you would be getting a large donation by me.


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

Jayd said:


> ^ Agreed. Corier better come back with a "real" recovery story or he can go fuk himself


I AGREE TOO^^


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm never going to buy anything like this, or anything that claims to aid me in recovery. Thats my personal stance though. Someone mentioned earlier that the book says dp is basically a result in anxiety... Well mine isn't. I have not had a panic attack in 6 months and I am not scared of anything or anxious about anything like i used to be. I just feel weird and empty inside. I'd rather trust charles linden rather than Harris Harrington and you.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

At least it's not as bad as those sites that like go off and off about how epic yer life is about to be, then you put in yer e-mail (not to mention all the spam you'll get after that) only to find that you need to pay money. I wonder if he even had DP. I don't doubt it, but I also wouldn't be surprised. Could just be another unconscious attempt to benefit from other peoples problems.

But if you ever run into a "too good to be true" site, you'll eventually be able to tell. The way they're always formatted. The texts in the middle of the screen or whatever. Like how to get rich quick.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like every other recovery "program" ive come across online. The way they all lure you in with similar stories etc to make you believe it makes me just thing theyre all BULLSHIT!
Honestly how many sufferers who recovered would want to charge sufferers for their help. Acvording to the internet there's plenty of them doing this. But theyre not former sufferers theyre just despicable, cowardly FUCKS.
It pisses me off and lowers my opinion of humanity even more when people obviously suffering are just being taken advantage of for money. Just feels like we're victims even more.


----------



## Lostwanderer (Jan 31, 2011)

Fluke said:


> I'm never going to buy anything like this, or anything that claims to aid me in recovery. Thats my personal stance though. Someone mentioned earlier that the book says dp is basically a result in anxiety... Well mine isn't. I have not had a panic attack in 6 months and I am not scared of anything or anxious about anything like i used to be. I just feel weird and empty inside. I'd rather trust charles linden rather than Harris Harrington and you.


Just my perspective but I would be inclined to say feeling dp, emptiness without anxiety is probably depression related. Maybe its your conscious telling you theres something wrong, and your just not reacting to it with anxiety?


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

opie37060 said:


> The website design is very similiar to Harris Harrington's website. lol


Opie are you cured yet from Dp?


----------

